# Rolls Royce Phantom with labmo doors



## avk (Feb 25, 2010)

strange tuned car almost for £1M - Rolls Royce Phantom Black Rub :tsk:


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

That is the dumbest thing I have ever seen. It looks more like a 350Z with a Phantom front end.

Should have just gotten one of these instead and saved the coin :bigpimp:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

i like the license plate


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I keep washing my eyes, but they still burn a little...


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

That's just horrible...seriously what were the designers thinking....


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

Whuh thuff uck?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

I wonder what rapper is going to buy this car.


----------

